# Fencing .. is this enough?



## Sc_Sonoma (Mar 6, 2013)

I have an acre paddock I created for horses. The cattle panels aren't graduated at the bottom (smaller squares at bottom and larger going up) and I think the squares are 6x6. 

Is this enough to keep them in? I'll be putting chicken wire on all the gates so they can't get through but I'm worried about the babies being able to get through the fence panels. I believe the panels are 5 ft high. Is that tall enough? They are really heavy duty and secured properly. 

I have a Great Dane who really shouldn't be near the goats (for their own protection) and I don't want them to get through and be in his pasture. 

If I have to run chicken wire around the whole paddock, I will ... I just don't want Jackson (my Dane) to devour anyone! 

*To be fair to Jackson ... he's not a beast ... he likes to think he's herding smaller animals and taking care of them ... but in reality he's a little too large and forceful. I picture Donald Duck being squeezed by the abomidable snowman "I'm gonna hug him and squeeze him and call him George!"


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

That's too big for babies. They will definitely squezze through especially minis!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I've had my babies escape multiple times upto 8 wks old out of those panels and they can usually get back in fine just want time away from mama to graze but stinks when they think they are still small enough to fit I got one boy stuck mid belly in a panel opening! Lol he was really cute tho but not very happy def try chicken wire everything however with dogs I found I had to use the big rol of rectangle wire (small rectangles 2x4 in maybe?) bc my bulldog was able to grip the chicken wire with his nails and kept tearing it down (attached with zip ties) haven't had a problem since!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Put one row of hot wire at the bottom let them touch it once and that should be enough for the babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would put some fencing over top of the cattle panels. Even adults could get their heads stuck.


----------

